# Is there a safe fast way to thaw a 9 lb shoulder?



## linhardt (Jun 10, 2008)

I got a shoulder that was on sale because it was almost to the expiration date.  Bought it for .48/lb on 5/27 because it had sell by date of 5/31.  So I put it in the freezer.  

My concern is the time it takes to thaw, will it make the meat go bad because of such a close sell by date when bought.  I was thinking that I could just put in refridge to thaw like normal, but it may take a day or two to thaw in my refridge.  Not sure if that is much of a concern.  Or is there a better and faster way for this instance.

I just want to make sure I get this thing thawed and on the smoker and not have to have any worry of bad pork.

Am I worried for nothing?

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## gt2003 (Jun 10, 2008)

I would think you should be fine thawing in the refrigerator.  However, if you are still concerened, here's a trick used in the foodservice industry all the time:

Find a pot that the entire shoulder will fit into.  Put the pot in the sink with the shoulder in it and turn on the cold water until the pot is full and totally covering the roast.  Now, turn the water down to where there is just a small stream going into the pot.  Water will be overflowing the pot all the time but it should safely go down the sink.  You should be able to thaw the entire roast in probably 3-4 hours would be my guess.  I thawed a turkey in this manner yesterday with no problems.  There is no need to unwrap the shoulder if it is cryovacced.  Just put the whole bag in the pot and follow the directions above.  Good luck and good smokin!  Greg


----------



## gridirongriller (Jun 10, 2008)

It should thaw just fine in the fridge.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jun 10, 2008)

i was going to post the same thing. i did that one year with a turkey that i forgot to set out and it thawed pretty quickly. i even use that technique with dinner if i forget to set something out.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 10, 2008)

The sell by date isn't the expiration date, you have days after the sell by date.  Anyway, if you got it in the freezer on the 27th, you have no issues at all with thawing in the refrigerator.


----------



## capt dan (Jun 10, 2008)

I also agree on the fridge will be fine, just don't leave it in there for a week. If it is cryovacted, it will last alot longer than regularly packaged meats. I was suprised to find out from my butcher that  cryovacted meats often last 30  days in the fridge.Thats from the day  that they get it in the store.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 11, 2008)

Agreed and the sell by date doesn't mean the meat goes bad that day it will last awhile after that date. Just thaw as you want and post the Qview of that smoke


----------



## ronp (Jun 11, 2008)

I have had meat in the bag Cryovaced for over a month. It will trurn mushy though, It is an aging proccess and breaks down the enzimes in the meat.


----------



## seboke (Jun 11, 2008)

Cryovac in the freezer is no problem.  But back to the thawing, do it like you'd do a T'Giving turkey - sinkful of cold water for an hour.  Drain, repeat every hour till thawed thru.


----------



## williamzanzinger (Jun 11, 2008)

As some one pointed out, if you do it in water make sure it is running water.


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 11, 2008)

I agree with what all has been said about thawing and the bit about the sell by date, but if you are really concerned about the thaw, put in on the cooker frozen if you can spare the extra cook time.  When it is thawed a bit (outside is soft) put your rub on and continue on with the smoke.  Other than the extra cook time, the end result is good..........sometimes you just forget to get something out of the freezer.


----------



## linhardt (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies.  I will just stick it in the refridge and let it thaw, then cook.


----------



## tailgatingpirate (Jun 15, 2008)

does the turkey/butt have to be out of the wrapper to perform the cold water in the sink trick?


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jun 15, 2008)

Nope!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

